# How do U keep apple slices from browning w/o..



## Nu_Mommy_2003 (Jun 13, 2003)

using lemon juice. I pre-cut a bundle of apples from an orchid for the kids (including DH) and use sandwich bags to keep the apples slices, for them to eat at their leisure. Well they turn brown. The one with the prinkle of lemon juice the kids say yuck and will NOT eat them.

I have a food saver. If I use the food saver will it stop them from turning brown. The bags for the food saver gets costly for just make several packs of apple slices (seems wasteful) so I haven't tried it. TIA


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I toss the pieces in some organic apple juice. It seems to work well. They don't have any flavor change and keep well in a small container with enough to keep them damp.

You can also buy stuff like 'fruit fresh', that is basically powdered citric acid (i believe, as I don't buy it). But it gives it a pretty tart taste.

Hope that helps.

Heather


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

You could try orange juice instead of lemon. Any acid will do it.

With the foodsaver, you could try making the bag much longer than you need. notch the bag so it can be torn open right below the seal. Then you can reuse the bag by washing it out, refilling it and resealing it. You can do this several times, based on how big you want to make the bag the first time









Or, if your kids are old enough to trust with glass jars, you could get the attachment for the foodsaver that lets you seal jars, and keep them in mason jars.


----------



## Nu_Mommy_2003 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks I will definitely try this. I have the mason jar attachment (can with it). Maybe I'll try the jars for DH. I like the bags for an easy grab and go snack KWIM


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tboroson*
You could try orange juice instead of lemon. Any acid will do it.

This is what my mom does when she makes fruit salad. It works great with apples, bananas, and pears. I think if you toss fresh pineapple in with the apples, too, it might have the same effect.


----------



## acqua di mama (Apr 8, 2005)

when I lived in Australia...we always used passionfruit juice to keep the fruit salads fresh and the fruit from browning. tastes great also!


----------

